# MKV file on the AppleTV



## clivebuckwheat (Sep 26, 2010)

Obviously AppleTV will not hand it, what utility should I use to convert it to an acceptable format that the ATV can work with?


----------



## doglips (Feb 28, 2001)

I use HandBrake with it's AppleTV presets to great success.


----------



## clivebuckwheat (Sep 26, 2010)

thank you will give it a go.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Alternatively XMBC jailbreak takes 15 minutes and then you can play most file formats without converting them. 

I was suspicious of Jailbreaking, but it is has been wonderful.


----------



## clivebuckwheat (Sep 26, 2010)

Adrian. said:


> Alternatively XMBC jailbreak takes 15 minutes and then you can play most file formats without converting them.
> 
> I was suspicious of Jailbreaking, but it is has been wonderful.


Question, will the jailbreak work on ATV2, and will I still be able to rent movies via Itunes with the jailbreak?


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Yes jailbraking just add the ability to add features to the existing functions. You do t lose anything. I have XBMC and nito installed on mine.


----------



## clivebuckwheat (Sep 26, 2010)

thanks Andrew,

There is a site that sells the jailbreak for 19.95 for the ATV 2 will give it a go and let you know how it works.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

clivebuckwheat said:


> thanks Andrew,
> 
> There is a site that sells the jailbreak for 19.95 for the ATV 2 will give it a go and let you know how it works.


Why would you pay when the jailbreak is free?


----------



## clivebuckwheat (Sep 26, 2010)

they made it easy. Put it on a usb stick and click it does the rest.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Sounds like you got ripped off.


----------



## clivebuckwheat (Sep 26, 2010)

Nope works like a champ actually


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

There's tons of free sites that step you through the process. It is VERY easy to do.


----------



## clivebuckwheat (Sep 26, 2010)

My time is worth the 20 bucks I spent, I am impressed as to what the appletv can do once it is opened up.


----------



## Asherek (Aug 30, 2009)

clivebuckwheat said:


> My time is worth the 20 bucks I spent, I am impressed as to what the appletv can do once it is opened up.


You got ripped off hardcore, sorry mate. Greenpois0n (free) takes literally 30 seconds to jailbreak the ATV2 and the instructions couldn't possibly be easier. Hook up the ATV2 via USB cable, click a couple of buttons on your remote and you're done.

I'm glad you got it working, but paying for a jailbreak is just absolutely silly when they are one of the simplest things to do nowadays.


----------



## clivebuckwheat (Sep 26, 2010)

Don't you have to then install XBMC, and all the other add ons separately?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Asherek said:


> You got ripped off hardcore, sorry mate. Greenpois0n (free) takes literally 30 seconds to jailbreak the ATV2 and the instructions couldn't possibly be easier. Hook up the ATV2 via USB cable, click a couple of buttons on your remote and you're done.
> 
> I'm glad you got it working, but paying for a jailbreak is just absolutely silly when they are one of the simplest things to do nowadays.


Absolutely. People should be warned against wasting money on such a thing, when it's free.


----------



## Asherek (Aug 30, 2009)

clivebuckwheat said:


> Don't you have to then install XBMC, and all the other add ons separately?


Sure, which again takes literally 30 seconds to do and seriously couldn't be easier to do. It's selecting a menu option on the AppleTV and hitting OK after that. If 5 minutes of your time is worth $20, I want whatever job you're doing! :lmao:


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

Asherek said:


> Sure, which again takes literally 30 seconds to do and seriously couldn't be easier to do. It's selecting a menu option on the AppleTV and hitting OK after that. If 5 minutes of your time is worth $20, I want whatever job you're doing! :lmao:


Aha .. but it's only 5 minutes of your time once you know how to do it  

If you have no idea where to go and what to download there's probably tens of thousands of articles, blog posts and who knows what that tell you how to do it ... but are all mostly horribly out of date, etc. 

It is a bit of maze first time in looking for this information and finding actual up-to-date information, speaking from experience.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

+1. It took me a few hours of research to find out exactly how to JB my iPhone 3Gs and my ATV2. Plus, I had to go out and buy a micro-USB cable. But my being a cheapskate helped me actually do the research and JB it myself.

Once you find the right information, it IS absolutely easy to do. The trick is in finding the correct and current information that is also written by someone who is not an "engineer".

Cheers


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

The OP didn't use the rest of yours money.


----------



## Asherek (Aug 30, 2009)

Lars said:


> The OP didn't use the rest of yours money.


True, but the more people that buy into these the more spam/scams that get created as a result. It's never bad to educate folks that there's really no reason to be paying for jailbreaks. 

I'd rather see any money spent (if any) go to the jailbreak authors in the first place. 99.99% of these sites that "make it easier" are just riding off the coattails of the folks who really are talented and provide us the jailbreaks in the first place.

/endrant, my 2 cents.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

3 stupid AppleTV-2 jailbreak questions...

- does the Greenpois0n hack still allow one to apply Apple updates to your ATV-2?

- does that same hack do anything permanent to your ATV-2?

- can I use both XBMC and iTunes with my ATV-2 after applying the hack?

Inquiring minds (well my mind at least) would like to know. 

TIA!


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

If you jailbreak, you are advised not to apply Apple updates, else you lose your jailbreak.

No, it does nothing permanent, all you have to do to get back to normal is apply an Apple update.

Yes you can use both XBMC and iTunes after jailbreaking, I do.

Cheers


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

thanks tilt!


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

gwillikers said:


> thanks tilt!


You're most welcome.

Cheers


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Another question for you guys... Does the XMBC jailbreak allow you to play TS_VIDEO and VOB files?


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

A friend tells me Plex is actually quite a bit better than XBMC on the ATV.

Looking forward to picking an ATV up and jailbreaking soon.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

screature said:


> Another question for you guys... Does the XMBC jailbreak allow you to play TS_VIDEO and VOB files?


Unfortunately not.

Cheers


----------



## Abby (Aug 19, 2010)

screature said:


> Another question for you guys... Does the XMBC jailbreak allow you to play TS_VIDEO and VOB files?


Yeah, you can't, so think the converting may be better, just use handbrake and iFunia DVD tools to convert the DVD TS files, and make it a home media centre~


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

I guess I will have to wait for aTV Flash for the black ATV to come out... it supposed to be out of Beta soon.


----------

